
Ask HN: We rewrote the intro to HLHT. Which is better and why? - GetContented
This is the current introduction (1):
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.happylearnhaskelltutorial.com&#x2F;1&#x2F;how_to_enjoy_learning.html
and this is the rewritten one (2):
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.happylearnhaskelltutorial.com&#x2F;1&#x2F;how_to_enjoy_learning2.html
Which do you like better, and why?
======
GetContented
Nevermind, we put the second one up live.

